# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquário Red Sea Max

## Antonio Andrade

Boa Noite atodos.  :yb677:  
Sou recem chegado e após um interregno de 15 anos regressei à aquariofilia marinha. Muita coisa mudou e se calhar talvez não tanto.
Acabei de montar dia 17 de Abril este aquario enchio de agua de osmose e ontemm dia 5 de Maio introduzi 10 Kls de rocha viva.
Acho o aquario um pouco barulhento,(alguem se queixa do mesmo?), mas o aspecto final parece, parece, muito bom.
Detectei já alguns hóspedes,(a vida é sempre desejada), digamos um "Caranguejo minusculo e pardo, dois mexilhões minimos esverdeados ?????, serão mesmo?, uns tantos caramujos???, enfim parece muito giro. Quando poderei introduzir peixes e invertebrados pois será esse tipo que pretendo. :SbPoisson6:  
As medições feitas apontam para ph: 8,0/8,2- D: 1024 a T:26º- Alk 1,8- Ca=450-Nitrito=0 e Nitrato= 20PPM.
Aceito criticas e sugestões de quem puder e quizer dar uma ajudinha. Como? Se estes valores são aceitaveis ou bons, se devo fazer alterações e quais, já não digo do aquario uma vez que já o tenho como tal não há volta dar.
Para terminar, tenho outro feito por mim de C 1,00/L 0,45/ H 0,55. que era de agua salgada mas sem os primores destes prontos a funcionar, com equipamento completo. A Galeria de luz está amilhas desdtas agora.
Boa noite para todos, fico a aguardar conselhos e sugestões. :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Antes de mais, bem vindo ao RF.

És de Vila Praia de Âncora, mais um alto-minhoto neste Fórum, o que é sempre bom.

Para te ajudarmos melhor convinha pores o setup do teu aquário, o tipo de equipamento que tens (escumadores, bomba de retorno, bombas de circulação, reactores de cálcio e/ou kalk, iluminação) e que tipo de aquário pretendes fazer, só peixes, reef (que tipo de corais pretendes manter).

Primeira dica: deves, se ainda não o fizeste, começar a adicionar já kalkwasser.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas António Andrade...
Como vês á varios vianenses neste forúm.
Se precisares de ajuda é só apitar !
Começa por dar os dados do aqua, como medidas , bombas, luz, 
quantidade de rocha viva e assim...
E , como diz o Passos , indica o que pretendes ter no aqua.
Penso que o primeiro passo será ler o mais possivel e ter muita paciência,
este hobbie muda muito , todos os dias se descobre coisas novas e 
surgem novas tecnicas e equipamentos que nos ajudam a manter animais
que á pouco tempo seria impensavel.
Quanto mais aprendes mais duvidas te surgem... por isso vai perguntando
que o pessoal vai partilhando as experiencias.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado pe
por terse lido a minha primeira inetrvenção.
O meu aquario é um pronto a funcionar (Plug and Play), as especificações são: Capacidade util anda nos 100 lts, filtragem integrada com escumador de 1,200 lph/320 gph pump, iluminação 2 x 55 watt T5 power compacts (1 watt-liter/4 watt-gallon)
 10,000K/Actinic lighting
 Electronic ballast
 High polish, textured aluminium reflector
 Blue LED moonlights
 Fan-cooled hood for extended life of electronic components
 High transparency, polished lens , e estas esp totais: Total system volume 130 liters (34 gallons) 
 Aquarium volume 110 liters (29 gallons) 
 Filter volume 20 liters (5 gallons) 
 Aquarium length 610 mm (24") 
 Aquarium width 500 mm (19.7") 
 Aquarium height 500 mm (19.7") 
 Total height 612 mm (24.1") 
 Glass thickness 8 mm (5/16") 
 5 outlet power center  
 Course mechanical media  
 Fine mechanical media  
 Skimmer volume 3.8 liters (1 gallon) 
 Skimmer pump 1,200 lph (320 gph) 
 Collection cup volume 1.5 liters (0.4 gallon) 
 Circulation pumps 2 x 550 lph (2 x 145 gph) 
 Ceramic bio-media 2 liters (0.5 gallon) 
 Activated carbon 200 g (7 oz) 
 Fan cooled hood  
 Lighting - 10,000K 55W 
 Lighting – Actinic 55W 
 Electronic ballast  
 LED moonlights  
 24 hour programmable timer  
 Thermostat heater 150W . :SbSourire2:  
http://www.redseamax.com 

Obrigado

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Realmente Viana está em peso. Provavelmente até nos conhecemos, :Palmas:  .
Bom o que pretendo é fazer um aquario para Invertebrados e 4 a 5 peixes no máximo :SbOk2:  Diria um casal se possivel de Palhaços(Nemos :SbSourire2:  ) com a respectiva anemona, alguns corais e um Lismata para além dum Limpador de parasitas (Peixes Azuis compridos lindissimos).

Cumps a todos :SbSourire2:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas

Tive a opurtunidade de poder ver esse aquário durante uma exposição que a APK realizou em vila das Aves.
Entretanto esse mesmo aqua está montado num logista (Espaço Animal) em exposição mas a bulir, tenho acompanhado e pessoalmente estou a gostar.

O que me faz alguma confusão é o preço que esse equipamento custa, futuramente se quiser meter mais algum acessório vai ser complicado, a circulação também me parece fraca.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boa sorte com o teu projecto :Pracima:  

Não aconselho a introdução de uma anémona se pretendes um aquário com corais, pois elas, ao procurar local para se fixarem "queimam" os ditos.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado pela Dica, :yb677:  , realmente estamos empre a aprender. Provavelmente terei de reformular uma vez que os Nemos são quasi imprescindiveis para mim.
Cumps :SbSalut:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas... :Olá:  
Se não estou em erro o Luis da mascote tinha lá um bicho desses :yb665:  
Se é o que eu estou a pensar penso que poderia ter um pouco mais de circulação
( mas para corais moles 10 vezes o aqua chega perfeitamente )
Aquilo tem é umas bolitas na parte de trás... a maior parte do pessoal não
utiliza esse tipo de media pois com o tempo tornam-se fabricas de nitratos.
Isso serve para filtragem biologica e , esse tipo de filtragem vai ser feita
pela rocha viva que já tens ( e podes colocar mais alguma , tipo 20 % da litragem
é o aconselhado mas se colocares 50/50 com rocha morta esta vai colonizando,
 mas quanta mais viva melhor )
Agora vais iniciar uma das fazes mais complicada, esperar que a rocha mature,
sem poder por nada vivo no aqua, ora isto
leva cerca de um mês mas podes ir acompanhando com os testes.
Quando tudo estiver ok, começas com a equipa de limpeza, pode-se apanhar 
uns nassarios na praia de carreço que são muito mais baratos que os das lojas... :yb624:  
 Quando isso estiver a rolar pedes ao pessoal de viana uns frags de corais moles.
 eu devo ter umas coisitas e dou cabo da cabeça aos outros :yb624:   :yb624:  
Podes ver aquas de viana no topico "rota vianense " ainda são pequeninos mas vão crescer :SbOk:  
Cumprimentos :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Passos Caminha
Obrigado pelo o seu comentario antes de mais.
Vi o seu video e é girissimo. Notei que tem correntes fortissimas (serão?) dentro do aquário, será desejável provocá-las à superficie ou em profundidade ou a todos os niveis. O meu tem duas bombas a debitar 550 lts/hora cada uma que acha :SbQuestion2:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas.. 
Os nemos ( ocellaris ) podes manter , a anemona é que é mais dificil de manter,
ainda mais num aqua pequeno como os nossos.
 Mas não te preocupes que eles adoptam corais moles com alguma facilidade.
tipo os sarcos e até xenias...
 Aliás se vires um grupo de ocellaris numa euphillia ancora ( lps ) esqueces com 
facilidade a anemona ...e obtens a mesma interacção.
cumprimentos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Paulo Fornelos

Obrigado pelas dicas  :Palmas:  , são sempre uteis. As bolinhas atrás q referes penso q são os aneis de ceramica num saco q se destinam a filtragem niológica segundo o fabricante. São dispensáveis? Eis uma questão importante, será q não se usa? o compartimento fica só com água? De facto introduzi 10 Kls de Pedra viva, no Luís em Viana, a quem comprei o aqua. Sugeriu-me q não pusesse para já mais uma vez q quando introduzisse corais vêm agarrados a pedra viva e depois poderia n ter espaço. E u etava para lebvar 18 a 20 Ks de pedra viva.
Já tenho hóspedes q vinham com a pedra irão prejudicar o processo de maturação? Ou não?
No video do Passos caminha vi no fim o conhecido da costa, camarão ou não será da costa?
Bom já é muito e não vou monopolizar isto.
Obrigado pelo vosso acolhimento em geral

Andrade
Ao dispor  :yb677:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Paulo Fornelos



> Aquilo tem é umas bolitas na parte de trás...


Tens boa memória tem mesmo as bolitas.
A circulação tem 2 bombas de 2x550l/h
2 Saidas de água orientaveis
Taxa de renovação 10 vezes/hora

Fica Bem

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Passos Caminha
> Obrigado pelo o seu comentario antes de mais.
> Vi o seu video e é girissimo. Notei que tem correntes fortissimas (serão?) dentro do aquário, será desejável provocá-las à superficie ou em profundidade ou a todos os niveis. O meu tem duas bombas a debitar 550 lts/hora cada uma que acha 
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, António. Podes tratar-me só por Passos.

O meu aquário vai indo lentamente, mas já se está a parecer com alguma coisa. Como podes ver também tenho Amphiprion Ocellaris (os "nemos") e sem anémona. Não tendo predadores os palhacinhos dão muito bem sem elas e, francamente, o aquário fica melhor também sem estes seres, pois são "nómadas", andam de rocha em rocha, crescem muito e ficam desproporcionais, para além de poderem vir a acabar em patê se forem apanhadas por um bomba de circulação.

Quanto a intensidade da circulação deve ser, segundo os entendidos, 40 x a capacidade do aquário. Ora, o meu tem 200 litros brutos, o que daria um caudal de circulação de 8000 l/h. No meu aqua tenho dias Seio Wave Marea de 3200 l/h cada, o que perfaz 6400 l/h, um pouco aquém dos 8000 l/h. Portanto, não é circulação a mais, porque também depende de como está disposta a RV.

O importante na circulação é a capacidade de movimentar toda a coluna de água do aquário para evitar pontos mortos e, consequentemente, a acumulação de detritos.




> será desejável provocá-las à superficie ou em profundidade ou a todos os niveis. O meu tem duas bombas a debitar 550 lts/hora cada uma que acha


As bombas devem ser colocadas no aquário de forma a debitarem um fluxo de água na horizontal ou então ligeiramente dirigido para cima, pois movimenta a superfície da água, permitindo uma melhor oxigenação. Se tiveres duas bombas podes coloca-las a fazer as grandes diagonais para irá provocar correntes desencontradas e, de certa maneira, simular o efeito das ondas.

Os teus 1100 l/h para um aquário de 100 litros parece-me muito pouco. O ideal seria teres os tais 40 x o que daria 4 mil l/h, o algo próximo disso.

Como o Paulo disse, qualquer dúvida, é obrigatório apitar.  :SbOk:

----------


## Renato Santos

Olá pessoal, também eu tenho um red sea Max que estou a "ciclar" há uns dias. Também já tive um tanque salgado anterior maior ,com cerca de 300 Lts que desactivei quando mudámos de casa. Vamos ver como isto vai correr, pois a ideia é não o sobrecarregar biologicamente...! Nunca tive "nanos".
Junto fotos logo que possível...
Abraço.
R.S.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus amigos  :yb620:  

Está a dar-se uma autentica explosão de algas castanhas que invadem a rocha viva :Icon Cry:  
É normal  :SbQuestion2:   Será para não ligar  :SbQuestion2:  
O aqua tem 21 dias de evolução. 3º com rocha viva.

Antecipadamento agradeço ajuda

António Andrade

----------


## Renato Santos

Penso que isso é sinal de que o teu tanque está a "ciclar" como previsto. Deverá ser uma situação passgeira...
R.S.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
As algas nesta altura são normais porque o aqua esta a ciclar, o que deves fazer é muita tpa e como vives perto do mar aproveita
Fica Bem

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Renato e Silverio  :yb677:  
Obrigado pela vossa pronta resposta.
Contudo Silverio recomendas fazer mudas de agua com água do mar? A ideia q tenho e acredito q posso estar errado é q nem pensar. Esclarece-me pf.  :Confused:  
Antonio Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, António

É isso mesmo que o Silvério disse. Apanha água do mar aí em Âncora, num sítio seguro, sem poluição. Só tens de medir a densidade e ver se corresponde à que está no teu aquário. Se a da água do mar for mais elevada, vasta juntar água doce.

Podes usar, à vontade água natural (do mar), em Viana todos usamos!  :Pracima:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Passos (se me permites)

Que me dizes deste súbito crescimento de algas castanhas (tipo filme finissimo) desde q introduzi a rocha viva(coincidencia ou não tanto?).
Limpei o vidro e desfez-se como pó no vidro ficando a agua suja.
Seguindo a sugestão do Silverio,mudei 10 lts d agua do aqua por agua nova de osmose q tinha em garrafões de água.
Outro aspecto, ao usar agua natural não há o risco de introduzir microalgas indesejáveis assim como plankton indesejável :SbQuestion2:  
Antecipadamente obrigado  :yb677:  
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas...
Quanto ás tpa, eu montei o aqua com osmose + sal, desde aí realizo pelo 
menos uma tpa semanal com agua da praia de carreço , do da praia dourada,
um pouco mais a sul...
 A recolha deve ser feita na maré baixa, num sitio sem espuma amarela e 
nunca depois de chuver.
 Pessoalmente já recolhi agua a contrariar estes principios varias vezes,
nunca tive o minimo problema, mas é preferivel cumprir as regras.
 A camada de algas devem ser cianobacterias, é normal surgirem nesta altura.
 A melhor solução para acabar com elas são mesmo as tpa.
No meu caso sempre que começavam a aparecer até a aragonite eu aspirava,
só a camada com cianobacterias, lavava a areia e voltava a colocar.
 ( não utilizei areia viva )
Eu aconselhava a realizar tpa entre 10 e 20 litros pelo menos uma vez por semana, e mais uma sempre que surgirem algas. Aspiras e trocas a agua.
 A agua recolhida no mar deve repousar pelo menos duas semanas para eliminar
possiveis bacterias que contenha. ( eu nunca cumpri esta regra, chego com 
a agua fresquinha e faço logo uma tpa )
 Os logistas costumam aconselhar a nunca usar agua natural, mas depois de pagar
varias vezes agua de osmose a 30 centimos e comprar sal para 1 ou 2 tpa semanais...
 Começamos a pensar duas vezes!!!
  Á pessoas a favor e algumas na duvida , mas existem neste forum membros
que usam agua natural á mais de oito anos ( Marco Madeira ) e os seus 
aquarios são referencias a nivel nacional...deve ser do sal das lojas!!!
Eu uso e estou satisfeito!!!

P.S.- se tens cianobacterias é porque tens materia organica, o melhor deve ser começar a pensar na equipa de limpeza.
 Podes apanhar nassarios e burriés na praia e aclimatizar lentamente, talvez
 arranjar uns eremitas patas verdes e patas brancas .
Á membros do forum que enviam e vendem a 50 centimos a unidade.

Se for necessario qualquer coisa eu trabalho no quiosque do parque,
na praça da galiza, junto á EDP de Viana do Castelo.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Só te posso dizer uma coisa:

A água natural está cada vez mais na moda, com bons resultados e até já sabes onde ir buscar!
As algas são normais nesta altura mas com TPA's, TPA's e mais TPA's a coisa vai ao sítio. Se ainda não tens corais podes manter as luzes apagadas que reduzes o aparecimento das ditas :SbRequin2:  

Bem afinal disse duas coisas... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

A todos que se prestaram para ajudar meus agradecimentos, ao Paulo Fornelos vamo-nos encontrar brevemente para pessoalmente perceber melhor tanta informção benvinda.
Bem Hajam a todos  :Olá:  

Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, António.

Desculpa só te responder agora, mas o Paulo e o Pedro deram-te as dicas certas. O meu aquário tem 8 meses e ainda não me livrei das algas e faço TPAs todas as semanas, com água natural da praia de Carreço (Casinhas do Lumiar), junto à Praia Dourada. Nunca tive problemas. Todos os corais que introduzi, moles e LPS estão a dar-se muito bem e a crescer a olhos vistos. Quanto às micro-algas que falas, não te preocupes, pois os corais alimentam-se delas e para o excesso está lá o escumador.

Dica: podes aspirar ou sifonar as algas durante as TPAs.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A camada de algas devem ser cianobacterias, é normal surgirem nesta altura.
>  A melhor solução para acabar com elas são mesmo as tpa.
> No meu caso sempre que começavam a aparecer até a aragonite eu aspirava,
> só a camada com cianobacterias, lavava a areia e voltava a colocar.


Boas Paulo,pela descrição do Antonio,não são cianobacterias mas sim diatomáceas,o que nesta fase do ciclo é normal. :SbOk2:  
A resolução passa por constantes TPAs e assegurar uma forte circulação interna de agua e ai tenho duvidas se o que vem Standard no aqua é suficiente. :Admirado:  
Atenção,se o aqua ainda está a ciclar e sem vivos,não há necessidade de ter iluminação ligada :yb668:  ,isso só acaba por dár força ás algas.
A equipa de limpeza é sem duvida fundamental,mas só deve ser introduzida depois do ciclo feito e depois de fazer testes e confirmar que os valores são aceitaveis para tál,isto pq apesar de muito mais resistentes que peixes ou corais,os seres da equipa de limpeza tanbem podem morrer.
Boa sorte com essa montagem Antonio. :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Bom dia Passos 
Obrigado pela resposta, vou seguir vossas dicas.
Uma pergunta poderei intoduzir os Nassarios p ajudar a limpar as algas castanhas? Sera q nao irao comer as algas da rocha viva eos mexilhoes e caramujos q com ela vieram? Ou para ja nao?
Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Bom dia Passos 
> Obrigado pela resposta, vou seguir vossas dicas.
> Uma pergunta poderei intoduzir os Nassarios p ajudar a limpar as algas castanhas? Sera q nao irao comer as algas da rocha viva eos mexilhoes e caramujos q com ela vieram? Ou para ja nao?
> Obrigado
> Andrade


Bom dia, Andrade (julgo ser assim que preferes que te tratem).

Os nassários são _reef safe_, não fazem mal aos outros seres do aquário, alimentando-se de detritos. Mas julgo que é cedo de mais para os introduzires. Só ao fim de um mês de teres o aquário a ciclar é que os poderás introduzir se os parâmetros da água o permitirem: valores baixos em amónia e nitritos, sobretudo. Também podes introduzir lusoturbos da nossa costa (vulgo caramujas) que comem algas.

Também poderás introduzir lusoturbos da nossa costa (vulgo caramujas) que comem algas. Quando pensares em introduzir uma equipa de limpeza a sério, há membros do RF (Filipe Simões e Bruno Quinzico) que as vendem baratas (nassários, cerites e eremitas de patas verdes e patas brancas). Encomendas uma equipa completa de "almeidas" vindos do Algarve e ficas servido.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Luís Bom dia.
Antes de mais obrigado.
A luz desligada? E as algas vermelhas calcarias e as verdes q vem c a rocha viva?

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Passos
Q achas retitar o filro tipo esponja grossa do 1° compartimento (onde entra a agua) ficando apenas as ceramicas do ultimo?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luís Bom dia.
> Antes de mais obrigado.
> A luz desligada? E as algas vermelhas calcarias e as verdes q vem c a rocha viva?
> 
> Andrade


Esquece isso Antonio,a alga coralina é muito mais influenciada por outros factores do que propriamente a iluminação,basta ver os casos em que com exelente iluminação e ainda assim a coralina não se desenvolve ou chega mesmo a regredir,não é por ai. :yb668:  
Quanto a qq outras macro-algas que tenham vindo na RV,tanbem não lhe vejo interesse :Admirado:  ,se fôr num refugio,sim ás macro-algas,agora no aqua principal e pra mais pequeno como o teu,não fazem lá nada a não ser poderem tornar-se pragas.
Neste momento teres luzes ligadas,dá-te duas desvantagens,consumo de energia electrica injustificado e maior dificuldade no combate ás algas que começam a aparecer,vantagens 0(zero),alias se te descuidas a seguir ás diatomáceas aparecem as verdes filamentosas e depois ainda é pior. :Admirado:  
Por isso,durante o ciclo luz apagada,forte circulação interna e TPAs constantes,findo o ciclo confirmar com testes que os valores de Amonia e Nitritos é zero e que os Nitratos têm um valor baixo,iniciar um fotoperiodo progressivamente e começar a pingar Kalk no periodo nocturno,introduzir uma boa equipe de limpeza,tanto em nr. como em variedade.
Posto isto introduzir algumas mudas de corais resistentes e ir observando a evolução dos mesmos,se tudo continuar a correr bem,introduzir os peixes,muito lentamente,um no maximo dois de cada vez e esperando 15 dias 1 mês antes de novas aquisições.
Poderá aparecer quem te diga que isto tudo é um exagero,mas não te aconselhava a entrar em facilitismos. :yb668:  
Por esta altura já deves ter percebido que um dos factores fundamentais é mesmo a paciencia,pra quem é muito ansioso e/ou impulsivo este é o hobby errado,a melhor frase que já ouvi no meio foi esta "neste hobby,quanto mais depressa se entra mais depressa se sai" :Admirado:  e quem a proferiu tem largos anos de expriencia.
Com calma chegas lá Antonio. :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Passos
> Q achas retitar o filro tipo esponja grossa do 1° compartimento (onde entra a agua) ficando apenas as ceramicas do ultimo?
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Eu então dizia o contrario :Admirado:  ,a esponja fica,mas deve ser constantemente lavada e as ceramicas( :Prabaixo:  ) fóra.
A RV é que vai ser a principal componente de filtragem do aqua e convem ser em proporção adequada á litragem do sistema. :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Os entendidos não aconselham massas filtrantes como bioballs, esponjas e cerâmicas, por se tornarem fábricas de nitratos. Estas massas filtrantes são aceitáveis para um tanque apenas de peixes, mas para um reef não. Como disseste quando abriste o tópico, muita coisa mudou neste hobby e uma foi precisamente a técnica de filtragem. Agora é a RV que faz todo os serviço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> 
> não aconselham massas filtrantes como bioballs, esponjas e cerâmicas, por se tornarem fábricas de nitratos. Estas massas filtrantes são aceitáveis para um tanque apenas de peixes, mas para um reef não. Como disseste quando abriste o tópico, muita coisa mudou neste hobby e uma foi precisamente a técnica de filtragem. Agora é a RV que faz todo os serviço.


Boas... 

A questão de não serem aconselhados esses tipos de filtragem (de uma maneira simplista), prende-se com o facto de reterem detritos e por sua vez alojarem bactérias aeróbicas ou nitrificantes (bactérias que vivem em ambientes ricos em oxigénio), sendo que estas são as responsáveis pela decomposição da matéria orgânica em Amónia NH4+, nitritos NO2- e nitratos NO3-, fazendo-o de um modo muito eficiente e até rápido (este processo é conhecido por ciclo do nitrogénio)! 

No entanto, estas bactérias não decompõem os nitratos em Azoto N2, deixando esse trabalho para as anaeróbicas ou desnitrificantes (apenas vivem em ambientes pobres ou isentos de oxigénio), que apenas habitam as camadas mais fundas de uma DSB ou as "profundezas" da RV! 

Ora o trabalho de nitrificação é muito mais rápido que o de desnitrificação (até porque uma colónia de bactérias aeróbica estabelece-se muito mais facilmente que a de anaeróbicas e provavelmente em maior número), causando com isto um desequilíbrio... Conclusão nitratos em abundância no sistema!

Ora se o acumular de detritos, não acontecer, estes são retirados pelo escumador, TPA's, aspirações, etc.. O que vai evitar todo este problema acima referido! 

Por isto não se usam estes sistemas de filtragem!

De notar que as plantas (no nosso caso as macro algas/mangues) também fazem a decomposição dos nitratos, sendo que são comummente usadas em refúgios para auxiliar as bactérias neste trabalho!

Espero ter ajudado...

Um abraço.  :Wink:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas... 
> 
> Espero ter ajudado... 
> 
> Um abraço.


Boas, José.

Na _mouche._ :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Os nassarios nao te irao limpar algas.

Ermitas patas verdes, cerites e turbos (caramujos) sao capazes de limpar algas, mas nem todo o tipo, ao que parece ha umas que sabem tao mal tao mal, que nem eles lhe pegam.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Só te posso dizer uma coisa:
> 
> A água natural está cada vez mais na moda, com bons resultados e até já sabes onde ir buscar!
> As algas são normais nesta altura mas com TPA's, TPA's e mais TPA's a coisa vai ao sítio. Se ainda não tens corais podes manter as luzes apagadas que reduzes o aparecimento das ditas 
> 
> Bem afinal disse duas coisas...


Boas Pedro
Vi teu fantastico aqua e numa das fotos vi algas castanhas iguais as q invadiram o meu apoós intrução da RV. É mesmo esse tipo de algas.
Já agora, medi hoje Nitritos = 0 Nitratos = 10 ppm, introduzi 12 caramujos (Voçês dãolhe outro nome) e começaram logo a limpar e a fazer mer...., não encontrei nassarios ???,eheh, a densidade é de 1025 a 27º . Vou manter luz desligada

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Francisco pelo esclarecimento mais tecnico. Percebi. Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Eu então dizia o contrario ,a esponja fica,mas deve ser constantemente lavada e as ceramicas( ) fóra.
> A RV é que vai ser a principal componente de filtragem do aqua e convem ser em proporção adequada á litragem do sistema.


Obrigado Luís  :Pracima:  
Já retirei as ceramicas e lavei a esponja grossa e a pequena mais fina, mudei também 10 lts de agua ontem.
A RV que tenho é de 10,6 KLS mais uma velhinha rocha viva morta de 15 anos e um coral azul.
Aceito observações. :SbOk2:  
Andrade

----------


## João Magano

Lava as esponjas cada 2 ou 3 dias.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado João pelo conselho, confesso q vou tentar fazê-lo.
Cumps
Andrade  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Obrigado Luís  
> Já retirei as ceramicas e lavei a esponja grossa e a pequena mais fina, mudei também 10 lts de agua ontem.
> A RV que tenho é de 10,6 KLS mais uma velhinha rocha viva morta de 15 anos e um coral azul.
> Aceito observações. 
> Andrade


Não fazia mál teres mais uns quilitos de RV. :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas Pedro
> Vi teu fantastico aqua e numa das fotos vi algas castanhas iguais as q invadiram o meu apoós intrução da RV. É mesmo esse tipo de algas.
> Já agora, medi hoje Nitritos = 0 Nitratos = 10 ppm, introduzi 12 caramujos (Voçês dãolhe outro nome) e começaram logo a limpar e a fazer mer...., não encontrei nassarios ???,eheh, a densidade é de 1025 a 27º . Vou manter luz desligada
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Obrigado Andrade! Os nassários é melhor não introduzires já porque são muito sensíveis a picos de amónia. Boa sorte :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> introduzi 12 caramujos (Voçês dãolhe outro nome) e começaram logo a limpar e a fazer mer...., não encontrei nassarios ???,eheh, a densidade é de 1025 a 27º . Vou manter luz desligada
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Bom dia, Andrade.

Para _pescares_ nassários tem que ser à noite, na baixa mar. Vais para uma zona de areia e rocha, levas um bocado de peixe (pode ser uma posta de cherne ou espadarte  :yb624:   :yb624: ), colocas na água e é só esperar. Os nassários estão enterrados na areia e ao sentirem o cheiro do petisco saem e é só deitar-lhe a mão. Cuidado com a rapidez dos bichos  :yb624:   :yb624:  .

A densidade está dentro dos parâmetros exigidos. Acho que a maioria dos companheiros do RF têm esses valores. A temperatura é que devias baixá-la para os 25/26ºC.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi passos
á noite?
eu só apanho de dia e nao tenho razao de queixa , eles querem é comer a qualquer hora do dia

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> oi passos
> á noite?
> eu só apanho de dia e nao tenho razao de queixa , eles querem é comer a qualquer hora do dia


Boas... 

Desde que seja na maré vazia... eu tive um "episódio" de apanha de nassários no verão do ano passado, com um sol imenso, e apanhei mais de 100 e estavam todos desenterrados!!! 

Enfim, é uma questão de sítio e altura!!!  :SbOk:  

Um abraço!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Será. Mas disseram-me que à noite é a melhor altura, mas se utilizarmos o engodo de peixe é capaz de dar também em plena luz do dia.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi passos
quando dás comer aos teus peixes os ( zombis ) como eu lhes chamo :yb624:   :yb624:   saem logo debaixo do areao certo mesmo durante o dia,na naturesa e igual :SbOk2:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Luís Boa noite
REalmente as opiniões divergem sobre a luz. Hoje garantiram-me q é necessária a luz por 10 horas não mais. 
Sabes qual o fundamento?
Cumps
Andrade  :Smile:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Luís Boa noite
> REalmente as opiniões divergem sobre a luz. Hoje garantiram-me q é necessária a luz por 10 horas não mais. 
> Sabes qual o fundamento?
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

Se te referes ao fotoperíodo do aquário esse deve variar entre as 10 e as 12 horas diárias.

Mas nos comentários anteriores referíamo-nos à pesca de nassários de dia ou de noite, não à luz do aquário.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Andrade
Num aquario só com areia , agua e rochas a luz é necessaria durante dez 
horas diarias para teres mais algas e te venderem equipas de comedores de algas.
 Desculpa a sinceridade mas é o unico fundamento que encontro...
Mantém a calma, se observares bem não tens nenhum animal fotossintectico 
no aqua . ( com excepção das alga coralina que só com o calcio cresce )
Cumprimentos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Passos 
Refiro-me ao fotoperíodo. 
O Luís Carrilho apropósito do aparecimento das algas castanhas no meu aqua, pos introdução de RV, aconselhou-me a desligar a iluminação, por segundo o mesmo ter duas desvantagens, uma não é necessaria no període de ciclagem do aqua (se bem entendi) e outra o consumo energético.
Já agora enviei-te uma mensagem privada, a proposito de mudas de agua utilizando agua de uma fonte em particulat q tem teor aluminio de 304 quando o maximo aceitavel p consumo humano é de 200.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Passos 
> Refiro-me ao fotoperíodo. 
> O Luís Carrilho apropósito do aparecimento das algas castanhas no meu aqua, pos introdução de RV, aconselhou-me a desligar a iluminação, por segundo o mesmo ter duas desvantagens, uma não é necessaria no període de ciclagem do aqua (se bem entendi) e outra o consumo energético.
> Já agora enviei-te uma mensagem privada, a proposito de mudas de agua utilizando agua de uma fonte em particulat q tem teor aluminio de 304 quando o maximo aceitavel p consumo humano é de 200.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


O Luís tem razão. Quando o aquário está a ciclar não é necessário estar a luz ligada. Só tens de fazer TPAs, adicionar kalk e esperar 2 a 3 semanas. Depois podes ligar as luzes, mas gradualmente. Começa com uma hora, depois duas e assim sucessivamente. É a melhor forma de combater essas algas iniciais.

Nota: Já te respondi a mp.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Passos, é que foi o Luís da Mascote q me disse para ter a luz 10 horas dias.
Já agora, desculpa só mais uma pergunta. Ontem introduzi 12 Caramujos aqui da costa, os gajos estão a limpar, acho, as algas e  raspam as acalcareas vermelhas, é de os tirar e devolver a procedencia?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Passos 
> Refiro-me ao fotoperíodo. 
> O Luís Carrilho apropósito do aparecimento das algas castanhas no meu aqua, pos introdução de RV, aconselhou-me a desligar a iluminação, por segundo o mesmo ter duas desvantagens, uma não é necessaria no període de ciclagem do aqua (se bem entendi) e outra o consumo energético.
> Já agora enviei-te uma mensagem privada, a proposito de mudas de agua utilizando agua de uma fonte em particulat q tem teor aluminio de 304 quando o maximo aceitavel p consumo humano é de 200.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas Antonio,
Se alguem(como um acionista da EDP,por ex.) :yb624:   te recomendou teres um fotoperiodo diario de 10h num aqua em ciclagem sem qq organismo fotossintético(fóra a porcaria das algas),ou se devia dedicar á caça de gambozinos ou tem segundas intenções,e a que o Paulo Fornelos avançou póde muito bem ser uma delas. :yb665:  
Com todo o respeito que me merecem os muitos lojistas sérios deste pais,se há coisa em que eu actualmente não me fio é nos seus concelhos,no passado fui bem escaldado e já estou vacinado é que muitas das vezes o factor "negocio" fala mais alto. :Admirado:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Olá:  Boa noite Luís

Obrigado pelo teu interesse.  :yb677:  

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Paulo
Olha os caramujos estão a comer tudo até as lagas calcareas, tenho 12 lá dentro. Que faço mando-os para a panela ou não há problema e deixo-os fazer a limpeza?
Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

estão a comer as algas calcareas? a dita alga coralina? mas que caramujos são esses, dá para pores uma foto desses bichos?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas

Vou tentar. Contudo nunca ouviste falar em caramujos(as)?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boa noite, Andrade.

Também tenho no meu aqua lusoturbos (vulgo caramujas ou caramujos, apanhados nas praias vianenses) e nunca os vi a comer coralina.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Por esse nome nunca tinha ouvido, as tantas até pode ser um bicho diferente, não me recordo de ver nenhum deles comer alga coralina. Nada como uma fotografia para esclarecer.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Filipe.

Ao que o Andrade se refere é isto (destacado dentro do circulo)

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

É estranho, tenho 1 e nunca dei por ele comer coralina...

----------


## Filipe Simões

eu tenho uns 20 e nunca dei por eles comerem coralina...

tens a certeza que é coralina que eles andam a comer?

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Antonio Andrade
Eu também tenho e  nunca os vi comer coralina,
 não estarão a comer algas que nasceram em cima da coralina?????
Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Um tenho uma Haliotis tuberculata, que num dia de pesca encontrei numa praia de Carreço, desde a montagem do meu aquário, à noite anda por cima das rochas a comer algas e nunca vi a coralina comida.

E uma Haliotis tuberculata é um verdadeiro "tanque de guerra", limpa as algas verdes todas do vidro traseiro  :SbRequin2:  

Eis o bicho:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Passos...
O Antonio está com um problemazinho de algas, quando fores pescar vê se 
encontras outro haliotis para o ajudar-mos.
Se vires dois trás que eu também mereço 
( por ser tão simpatico, bonito,inteligente, audaz... e ter esta lata toda ) 
lololololololol
abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Paulo.

Estes espécimes são raros. Desde que pesco no mar só encontrei dois. Mas quando fores para a praia no Verão vai "passando os olhos" por debaixo das pedras e pode ser que encontres um. Se tiver a sorte de encontrar mais algum, podes contar que o apanharei para vocês.

Ah, o primeiro que apanhei, foi à noite, na pesca do candeio, comi-o e era muito saboroso. Dizem que é um verdadeiro pitéu gastronómico.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus amigos  :yb624:  
Que grande confusão estarei eu a criar  :yb663:  
Pus umas fotos na galeria do meu "aqua" (ainda não merece esse nome mas...), não consigo fazer o upload das fotos  :yb620:   vou tentar enviar o url das q puz na galeria.

Cumps
Andrade

PS quando digo a comer a coralina é que o rosa está a desaparecer a passagem deles mas já vão ver.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Meus amigos  
> Que grande confusão estarei eu a criar  
> Pus umas fotos na galeria do meu "aqua" (ainda não merece esse nome mas...), não consigo fazer o upload das fotos   vou tentar enviar o url das q puz na galeria.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade
> 
> PS quando digo a comer a coralina é que o rosa está a desaparecer a passagem deles mas já vão ver.


http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...00&ppuser=3878

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/images/overlay-round.gif[/url][/QUOTE]

Boas Antonio Andrade :Olá:  
Realmente não se consegue ver nada, vejo tudo branco com um quadrado  branco dentro. :yb624:  
Como já comentei eu nisto dos computadores sou um zero :Admirado:  

Alguém ajuda este nosso companheiro ???? :yb663:  
Obrigado a todos

----------


## Filipe Simões

deves ter trocado a imagem...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus amigos se forem (desculpem o incomodo) a galeria eu puz lá as fotos e stão visiveis.

Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

Talvez assim !!!

----------


## Filipe Simões

A mim dá-me a sensação que estão a limpar a rocha, ficando a coralina limpa também, e nao que a estejam a come-la. As partes brancas é a coralina a ir à vida, mas em principio por falta de Kalk/calcio e não por influencia destes bichitos... mas isto é apenas uma opinião.

Parece-me que eles limpam o verdinho todo, a rocha fica quase branca, não?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Então António ainda não conseguiste colocar a foto que queres na galeria?

Tenta seguir estas dicas:

- Clicas em Galeria (barra superior)
- Clicas em "Os meus albuns"
- Clicas em "Criar um novo albúm" (podes criar um album para o teu aquário)
- Após teres criado o teu Album clicas do lado direito em [Publicar fotografias], neste menu podes seleccionar directamente do teu computador 6 fotografias, podes fazé-lo várias vezes mas sempre em conjuntos de 6 fotografias
- Uma vez criado o Album e feito o upload clicas na fotografia que queres usar no tópico e fazes copy-paste do BBcode para inserires na mensagem.

- O tamanho de cada fotografia não pode exceder os 250 kb.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Noites Julio
Boa...Como é q se faz?

Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas,
> 
> Então António ainda não conseguiste colocar a foto que queres na galeria?
> 
> Tenta seguir estas dicas:
> 
> - Clicas em Galeria (barra superior)
> - Clicas em "Os meus albuns"
> - Clicas em "Criar um novo albúm" (podes criar um album para o teu aquário)
> ...



Tudo correcto Ricardo..excepto...

Apenas Membros Identificados podem criar álbuns pessoais, alem disso o privilegio dos 250kb também é exclusivo dos membros identificados.

António

Recomendo a leitura do tópico

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....publicar+fotos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Ao ver o teu aqua até fico deprimido com tanta beleza e tenho pena de nao ter tanta arte. Parabéns.

Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Lá chegaremos Antonio, lá chegaremos...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Coradoeolhos:  
Afinal já tenho galeria
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...r/3878/cat/500

Vamos ver se funciona

Andrade

Ps: de facto as manchas brancas parece-me q é a coralina raspada, sugeres falta de calcio contudo tenho o calcio a 450 o q parece normal.

Cumps 
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

O rosa da colarlina e q esta a ir a vida ou eram algas q la estavam e como eles estavam com fome puseram-na a vista, penso eu de que.....

Aqui está o meu aqua: 
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...r/3878/cat/500

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas, Paulo.
> 
> Estes espécimes são raros. Desde que pesco no mar só encontrei dois. Mas quando fores para a praia no Verão vai "passando os olhos" por debaixo das pedras e pode ser que encontres um. Se tiver a sorte de encontrar mais algum, podes contar que o apanharei para vocês.
> 
> Ah, o primeiro que apanhei, foi à noite, na pesca do candeio, comi-o e era muito saboroso. Dizem que é um verdadeiro pitéu gastronómico.


Meus Caros
Humor não vos falta,  :yb624:  ,faz-me lembrar a rapidez atribuída pelo Passos aos Nassarius em busca do naco de "Cherne", ou são mesmo assim (os nassarius). :SbClown:  

Já agora gostaria de opiniões sobre o meu aquario em termos da quantidade de RV. Apaguei de vez a luz, só daqui a 2 u 3 semanas embora o Luís (Mascote), não concorde

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Julio
Desculpe onde está a Goniopora (desculpa a ignorancia de principiante?). Fui ver o artigo recomendado por si. Será aquela coisa q parece ter furinhos?

Andrade

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Meus Caros
> Humor não vos falta,  ,faz-me lembrar a rapidez atribuída pelo Passos aos Nassarius em busca do naco de "Cherne", ou são mesmo assim (os nassarius). 
> 
> Já agora gostaria de opiniões sobre o meu aquario em termos da quantidade de RV. Apaguei de vez a luz, só daqui a 2 u 3 semanas embora o Luís (Mascote), não concorde
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas Antonio,
Depois de ver as tuas fotos,de facto confirmei que está um pouco "despido" de RV,a meu ver uns 20/25 kilitos num aqua de 130lt brutos,já não éra mau,como dizes que já tens uns 10kg,já não falta tudo. :SbSourire2:  
Convem é agora comprares rocha já maturada,senão vais ter perturbações nesse ciclo que já deve estar quase completo e pódes mesmo ter um pico de amónia. :Admirado:  
De qq forma aguarda mais opiniões. :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio
> Desculpe onde está a Goniopora (desculpa a ignorancia de principiante?). Fui ver o artigo recomendado por si. Será aquela coisa q parece ter furinhos?
> 
> Andrade


 :yb624: 

Companheiro António  :Olá: 

Não era a ti nem neste teu tópico que eu deveria ter respondido. Já apaguei o comentário.

O meu pedido de desculpas.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Meus Caros
> Humor não vos falta,  ,faz-me lembrar a rapidez atribuída pelo Passos aos Nassarius em busca do naco de "Cherne", ou são mesmo assim (os nassarius). 
> 
> Já agora gostaria de opiniões sobre o meu aquario em termos da quantidade de RV. Apaguei de vez a luz, só daqui a 2 u 3 semanas embora o Luís (Mascote), não concorde
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

Relativamente à rapidez aos nassários é claro que estava brincar.  :yb624:  

Quando à _Haliotis tuberculata_ são mesmo espécimes são raros.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Companheiro António 
> 
> Não era a ti nem neste teu tópico que eu deveria ter respondido. Já apaguei o comentário.
> 
> O meu pedido de desculpas.


Obrigado 
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas Antonio,
> Depois de ver as tuas fotos,de facto confirmei que está um pouco "despido" de RV,a meu ver uns 20/25 kilitos num aqua de 130lt brutos,já não éra mau,como dizes que já tens uns 10kg,já não falta tudo. 
> Convem é agora comprares rocha já maturada,senão vais ter perturbações nesse ciclo que já deve estar quase completo e pódes mesmo ter um pico de amónia. 
> De qq forma aguarda mais opiniões.



Boas Luís  :Olá:  
Não puz mais pedra, por aconselhamento do vendedor, tendo em conta q ao adquirir corais eles vêm agarrados a RV. De facto tenho também essa ideia e ainda por cima está lá ainda a ultima da serie q aduiri e já maturada,  :SbOk:  

Cumps 
Andrade

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Luís  
> Não puz mais pedra, por aconselhamento do vendedor, tendo em conta q ao adquirir corais eles vêm agarrados a RV. De facto tenho também essa ideia e ainda por cima está lá ainda a ultima da serie q aduiri e já maturada,  
> 
> Cumps 
> Andrade


Pediste um opinião e foi o que dei com sinceridade. :Admirado:  
Em vez de encarares a RV como uma despesa,encara-a como um bom investimento,pq a capacidade de filtragem e consequente estabilidade do sistema proporcionado por um volume razoavel de RV vai fazer toda a diferença no futuro. :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado  :SbOk:  

Por mim trazia toda.

Cumps  :yb677:  
Andrade

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas Andrade
> Num aquario só com areia , agua e rochas a luz é necessaria durante dez 
> horas diarias para teres mais algas e te venderem equipas de comedores de algas.
> Desculpa a sinceridade mas é o unico fundamento que encontro...
> Mantém a calma, se observares bem não tens nenhum animal fotossintectico 
> no aqua . ( com excepção das alga coralina que só com o calcio cresce )
> Cumprimentos


Boas...

Um aquário que cicla (antes da entrada da equipa de limpeza), até pode estar às escuras!!!

Depois, quando tiveres corais e peixes, podes colocar por exemplo... 12 horas de luz "actinica" e 10 horas de luz "branca"...  :SbOk:  

Um abraço...  :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boa Noite  :Olá:  

Fiz hoje, algumas aquisições. Primeiro fiz uma muda de 20 lts de agua (preparada com sais da Red Sea q vinha com o aqua). Segundo introduzi mais quase 5 KLs de RV, por ultimo fui a praia e além de trazer 20 lts de agua natural, não resisti e trouxe 2 Nassárius e um Eremita.A estes últimos dei-lhes um banho prévio de agua de osmose doce durante um minuto, (não sei onde li mas li algures este procedimento). Os Nassarius foi um ver se te avias, meteram-se logo na areia e boa noite. O Eremita passeou passeou até encontrar um refugio. AH é verdade coloquei um a Bomba o canto esquerdo q me ofereceram de 600 lts hora a fazer contra corrente. meus caros que acham ? :SbPoisson6:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... :Olá:  

Não sei onde leste, que essa diferença de salinidade faria bem aos ermitas, mas, esse procedimento é usado para matar certos organismos "osmoregulados", como por exemplo o parasita "cryptocaryon irritans", no caso dos ermitas, não acho que lhes fará algum bem, muito pelo contrário!

O procedimento que lhes deverás aplicar é aclimatiza-los, dentro da água de recolha, à temperatura do teu aquário, de seguida juntas um pouco de água do teu aquário à água do saco/caixa de recolha, esperas 10/20 minutos repetes (varias vezes), até teres mais água do teu aquário que a da recolha... Depois metes os organismos no aquário (este procedimento, pode e deve ser aplicado a todos os seres, que introduzes no teu aquário!). 

Espero ter ajudado...  :SbOk:  

Um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Claro que me esclareceu mais ainda. Obrigado
A questão do mergulho de agua doce era precisamente como preventivo a parasitas eventuais. Não foi apara o eremita em particular mas para os três, eremita e dois nassarius q intoduzi. O proprio manual do Red Sea Max aconselha isso antes de introduzir peixes.

Cumps
Andrade  :Olá:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.  :Olá:  

Então, como vão as coisas com o teu aquário? Ainda tens muitas algas?
Vai dando notícias.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas, Andrade.  
> 
> Então, como vão as coisas com o teu aquário? Ainda tens muitas algas?
> Vai dando notícias.


Olá Boas  :Olá:  

Tenho agora algumas verdes nos vidros e poucas castanhas só na areia (mesmo muito poucas) como vejo noutros aquarios.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Boas  
> 
> Tenho agora algumas verdes nos vidros e poucas castanhas só na areia (mesmo muito poucas) como vejo noutros aquarios.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

Depois da visita ao teu aquário esta tarde, pude ver "in-loco" que as coisas estão a evoluir bem  :Pracima: . A quantidade de diatomáceas não é nada de preocupante, antes pelo contrário, e as algas verdes é só limpar, por uma questão estética, os vidros laterais e o frontal. Como a RV que compraste já estava maturada, já estava há cerca de 5 meses no aquário da Mascote, o processo de ciclagem está bastante avançado. Agora é só controlar os parâmetros, reforçar a equipa de limpeza, meter mais uns corais e, mais tarde, os peixes.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas noites Passos  :Olá:  

Foi um prazer receber-vos na minha casa. Quando falas em reforçar a equipa de limpeza referes introduzir mais Nassarius?, tenho agora 4 com a oferta, a cerite, acho q é assim que se diz ainda não saiu do sítio onde parou.
Já gora algumas questões, Carvão activado é para usar? O aquario vem com ele eu é q n o utilizei. Fiz depois de saírem uma TPA de 10 lts com agua do mar de aqui. Quanto tempo depois outra? Uma semana? Menos? Mais tempo?
Bom já são perguntas de mais.
Abraço  :yb677:  

Andrade

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Para reforçares a esquipa de limpeza o melhor era colocares uns turbos e serrites pois os nassários não comem algas, ao contrário dos restantes dois.

Quanto ao carvão activado, não sou muito apologista do seu uso, somente se tiveres a água amarelada ou eventualmente uns dias antes de fazeres uma TPA. Mas espera por mais opiniões. Quando puderes põe umas fotos para irmos acompanhando :SbOk: 

Quantos às TPA's quantas mais e menores melhor. Penso que para o teu sistema 10% a 15% por semana chega.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.  :Olá:  

O Pedro já respondeu às tuas questões.

Embora os nassários façam parte integrante da equipa de limpeza, pois são excelentes comedores de detritos, neste momento o teu aquário, embora não seja nada de preocupante, precisa de mais umas cerites como essa que tens aí, pois são excelentes comedor de algas. Os lusoturbos (caramujas) também fazem esse trabalho bem, no entanto morrem muito. Se fores apanhar lusoturbos, não apanhes daqueles caracóis que os nassários estavam a comer, pois parecem-me pouco activos e morrem muito. Vê se consegues encontrar eremitas patas brancas da nossa costa que também são bons comedores de algas do substrato. Fazendo-se uma boa aclimatação aguentam-se bem.
TPAs, como o Pedro disse, 10 a 15% uma vez por semana.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu o que recomendaria era uma quantidade consideravel de ermitas patas verdes, esses sim, costumam deixar a rocha limpinha, turbos e cerites.

Os patas brancas nunca dei por eles a comer algas, mas sim a remexer o substrato e a comer alguma coisa que tenha ficado para trás.

Os turbos precisam de uma aclimatização muito lenta para se conseguirem aguentar em condições, pois sao muito sensiveis as variaçoes de salinidade, mas sao umas verdadeiras maquinas a limpar rocha, podes até coloca-los onde quiseres a coisa mesmo limpinha.

É de recordar que os turbos, as cerites e os nassarios são predados pelos ermitas, que se refastelam sempre que apanham um a jeito, ficando posteriormente com as conchas. Às vezes nao é um problema de eles durarem pouco tempo, é de serem comidos.
Os camarões volta e meia também bicam nestes bichos, bem como alguns peixes.

Os nassarios como foi dito nao tocam em algas, sao apenas detritivoros, comendo restos de comida.

Sem que isto seja uma ciencia exacta, ha valores referencia para uma equipa de limpeza num aquario:

1 nassario por cada 10 Litros
1 ermita patas brancas por cada 20 litros 
1 turbo por cada 20 litros 
2 ermitas patas verdes por cada 25 litros 
1 cerite por cada 10 litros

É uma questão de fazer contas.

Podes sempre dar uma vista de olhos neste Post

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Olá:  
Obrigado aos dois (Pedro e Passos), pelas vossas sempre úeis sugestões e opiniões.
Já tive um eremita que está nas fotos da minha galeria, morreu ao fim de 48 horas acho q não tinha patas brancas. Por acaso quando andei a procura de Nassarius vi dois em grande brincadeira :SbQuestion2:  q eram de facto de patas brancas só q n os trouxe com receio de não ter alimento para eles. Passos fazer aclimatação como por favor  :Confused:  .
Pedro obrigado pela dica do carvão. Só uma questão embora se calhar estou a ser repetitivo. Os filtros (1 grande de esponja no 1º compartimento onde chega a agua e um fino branco por cima dele são de manter  :SbQuestion2:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Esse da foto é um patas brancas, parece-me.

São facilmente indentificaveis pois tem as tenazes desproporcionais, uma é muito maior que a outra, e as patas nao sao necessariamente brancas, eu ja os tenho tido meio castanhos, meio cinzentos, esbranquiçados.



Os patas verdes, não sao verdes também, são castanhos e têm as duas tenazes do mesmo tamanho, e umas antenas cor de laranja. Vou ver se consigo fotografar algum e ponho aqui.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> :Os filtros (1 grande de esponja no 1º compartimento onde chega a agua e um fino branco por cima dele são de manter  
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Eu tirava pois para além de serem fabricas de nitratos retêm plâncton que serve de alimento aos corais. Se já tiveres vivos não convém retirares de uma vez pois levam muitas bactérias o que provoca o desequilíbrio no aqua.

Não te esqueças das fotos... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Só uns minutos e vão fotos actuais  :SbSalut:  
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Filipe
Penso que é isatamente o q eu tinha fora as algas naturalmente da crapaça.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Já agora,para reforço na equipe de limpeza,uns ofiuros tanbem são uma boa aposta. :SbOk2:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Já agora,para reforço na equipe de limpeza,uns ofiuros tanbem são uma boa aposta.


Olá Luís

Vulgo (Minhocas)  :SbQuestion2:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Luís
> 
> Vulgo (Minhocas)  
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas...

Ofiurio não é uma "minhoca"... :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668: 

Isto sim:



isto:



e:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado, mas então são o quê? Agradecia.

Meus amigos aqui vão algumas fotos anexas  :Admirado:  

Cumps
Andrade


Meu aquario: http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/member.php/uid/3878

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas...
> 
> Ofiurio não é uma "minhoca"...   
> 
> Isto sim:
> 
> 
> 
> isto:
> ...



 :yb677:   Já percebi, desculpe a ignorancia.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Já percebi, desculpe a ignorancia.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, António 

Não tens que pedir desculpa, pois o fórum existe para ajudar e esclarecer todos os que nele participam, assim como para facilitar a partilha de informação, experiências, etc.! 

Como tal, respondi-te pois como todos os membros, gosto de ajudar e ser ajudado!! Caso tenhas, alguma dúvida e caso eu saiba esclarecer, não hesites em pedir ajuda, pois terei todo o gosto!  :Wink: 

Já agora, podemos tratar-nos por tu... ou não??  :SbOk:  


Um grande abraço.  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Meus amigos aqui vão algumas fotos anexas  [/url]


Aparentemente estás com poucas algas. Sendo assim está a evoluir muito bem. Boa continuação :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> :Passos fazer aclimatação como por favor  
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

A aclimatação é a adaptação prolongada e lenta que fazemos aos vivos que queremos introduzir no aquário. Se apanhares eremitas patas brancas, leva-os num balde ou num saco plástico com água do mar onde os capturaste. Em casa fazes o mesmo procedimento como se estivesses a aclimatar um peixe. Despejas um pouco de água do saco que deves colocar a flutuar no aquário e vais juntando, lentamente, água do teu sistema para os vivos a introduzir se adaptarem às novas condições (temperatura, Ph, densidade, etc.).

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas, António 
> 
> Não tens que pedir desculpa, pois o fórum existe para ajudar e esclarecer todos os que nele participam, assim como para facilitar a partilha de informação, experiências, etc.! 
> 
> Como tal, respondi-te pois como todos os membros, gosto de ajudar e ser ajudado!! Caso tenhas, alguma dúvida e caso eu saiba esclarecer, não hesites em pedir ajuda, pois terei todo o gosto! 
> 
> Já agora, podemos tratar-nos por tu... ou não??  
> 
> 
> Um grande abraço.


Naturalmente, "Tu" tem razão

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Percebido Passos. 

Só uma questão: -Que agua usas para reposição da evaporada? Agua da torneira?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Aparentemente estás com poucas algas. Sendo assim está a evoluir muito bem. Boa continuação


Pedro
Já agora sabes que "Minhoca" é que está na rocha, salvo é na 3ª foto ?

Cumps

Andrade

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Já percebi, desculpe a ignorancia.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


B :Olá: a noite
A ignorância pode ser um motor para a evolução do conhecimento se a reconhecer-mos e a usarmos para ir à procura de mais. Socrates dizia que quanto mais sabia, menos sabia, tu, eu, todos, não somos diferentes.

Sobre ofiuros e estrelas-do-mar podes ler este artigo

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7811

evita a Ophiaracna incrassata.... :EEK!:  tem tanto de fascinante como de letal ainda que muitos membros da nossa comunidade as mantenham sem história, um dia...a sua natureza chama... :EEK!: 

Continuação de sucesso :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbBienvenu1: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Percebido Passos. 
> 
> Só uma questão: -Que agua usas para reposição da evaporada? Agua da torneira?
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas...

Apesar de não responder a essa pergunta, respondo-te de outra maneira... Poderás usar água de osmose inversa ou mesmo da torneira!

Sendo que caso uses a primeira, não terás de te preocupar com cloro, silica, fosfatos, nitratos, etc., etc.. Caso uses água para consumo (torneira) deves ter a preocupação de a deixar repousar um ou dois dias num recepiente aberto, para que o cloro evapore!

Já agora: 


> A ignorância pode ser um motor para a evolução do conhecimento se a reconhecer-mos e a usarmos para ir à procura de mais.


 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :SbOk:  


Um abraço...  :Wink:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Percebido Passos. 
> 
> Só uma questão: -Que agua usas para reposição da evaporada? Agua da torneira?
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

O José Francisco já respondeu. No entanto, posso dizer-te que há muito que uso água da torneira. A primeira vez que a utilizei fiz testes aos fosfatos e deu zero. Fiz há algum tempo outro teste e deu zero. O cloro pode ser eliminado com a técnica que o José Francisco disse ou podes utilizar um acondicionador para eliminar o cloro.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Pedro
> Já agora sabes que "Minhoca" é que está na rocha, salvo é na 3ª foto ?
> 
> Cumps
> 
> Andrade


Não tenho a certeza do nome (Bristle Worm?), mas é "amiga" :Pracima:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

B :Olá: a noite

Obrigado Pedro

Boa noite para todos e obrigado

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

B :Olá: as

Tenho lido com frequencia a designação de "Nano Reef" :SbQuestion2:  
Que se pretende dizer com essa designação?

Cumps 
Andrade

----------


## Gil Miguel

Nano Reef é a designação normalmente utilizada para aquarios de recife de litragem inferior, normalmente abaixo dos 80/100 Litros de capacidade.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado, Gil Miguel.  :SbOk:  
Cumps

Andrade

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Nano Reef é a designação normalmente utilizada para aquarios de recife de litragem inferior, normalmente abaixo dos 80/100 Litros de capacidade.


Quando ólho para o sistema do Rui Ferreira de Almeida,sinto que vou montar um Nano Reef de 500lt. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Nano Reef é a designação normalmente utilizada para aquarios de recife de litragem inferior, normalmente abaixo dos 80/100 Litros de capacidade.


Meus caros
Sábado fiz uma TPA de 10 Lts c/agua do mar. Hoje faço testes ao PH e dá 8,2 até aqui tudo bem, acho. Quanto a ALK = 1,6 (LOW pelos testes da RED SEA) e quanto ao CA = 450 ppm.

Não é estranho um baixo ALK e calcio bom? A red Sea recomenda no panfleto do ALK que se for LOW para usar O Buffer (fornecido) 1ml por cada 48 lts de agua. O que quer dizer que deveria juntar 2mls? diluído ou directamente não diz.  :EEK!:  
Cumps

Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

1,6 é muito low mesmo, isso estará correcto mesmo?

até hoje nunca tinha ouvido valor tao baixo... 

será a mesma escala, estarás a fazer bem o teste? estarão os testes bons?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Meus caros
> Sábado fiz uma TPA de 10 Lts c/agua do mar. Hoje faço testes ao PH e dá 8,2 até aqui tudo bem, acho. Quanto a ALK = 1,6 (LOW pelos testes da RED SEA) e quanto ao CA = 450 ppm.
> 
> Não é estranho um baixo ALK e calcio bom? A red Sea recomenda no panfleto do ALK que se for LOW para usar O Buffer (fornecido) 1ml por cada 48 lts de agua. O que quer dizer que deveria juntar 2mls? diluído ou directamente não diz.  
> Cumps
> 
> Andrade


Boas Antonio,
O que me parece é que já devias ter começado a pingar kalk no periodo nocturno :Admirado:  ,se tiveres duvidas fala ai com o companheiro Passos Campainha que ele por certo explica-te direitinho o que hás-de fazer. :SbOk3:

----------


## João Magano

Deve ser 1,6 meq/l que equivale a 4,48 kh, que continua a ser um valor baixo.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Sábado fiz uma TPA de 10 Lts c/agua do mar. Hoje faço testes ao PH e dá 8,2 até aqui tudo bem, acho. Quanto a ALK = 1,6 (LOW pelos testes da RED SEA) e quanto ao CA = 450 ppm.

Boas Andrade :Olá:  
E esses testes estão bons ?????
Já viste a data??????
Não queria lançar confusão, e tenho certeza que sabes ler correctamente os testes
pois tens muitos anos de experiencia mas...
Como é que tens sempre o calcio a 450 ppm se nunca adicionaste kalk ? :Admirado:  
Usas algum tipo de adictivo ? qual ? como adicionas? :Admirado:  
A dureza carbonatada ( alcalinidade ) deve andar entre 105 e 125 mg/l ...
O calcio deve andar entre os 400 e os 450 mg/l...
O ph deve andar entre 8,2 e 8,4 ...
Amonia , nitritos, nitratos, fosfatos no minimo possivel ( ideal é 0 )...
Se quiseres empresto os meus testes para comparares , não vá algum estar 
estragado... eu quando tive duvidas pedi ao David Lemos os dele e fiquei
mais descansado :Pracima:  
Abraço :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Deve ser 1,6 meq/l que equivale a 4,48 kh, que continua a ser um valor baixo.



Meua Caro a escala que possuo do teste da RED SEA é de 3 intervalos a saber:LOW 0-1.6 Cor amarelo para 0 e amarelo esverdeado para 1,6 que é o que tenho. O segundo untervalo Normal é 1,7 - 2.8 degradê verde claro a ligeiro mais escuro, e finalmente HIgh 2,9 - 3,6 degradê verde azulado a azul.
Ah a medida é "Milli equivalents per liter".
Mas existe ou não discrepancia entre o AlK q possuo e o CA Normal?

Uma boa noite para todos

Andrade  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Magano

Milli equivalents per liter = Meq/L  :Pracima:  

Sim, está desajustado.

Tens aqui uma tabela de referência:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros
Fiz estes testes ontem por volta da 23:00 e a luz estava desligada à duas horas. Vou repetir estes testes agora com luz acesa.
Obrigad João pela tabela, parece-me ser de grande utilidade para algo que depende de um equilibrio. 

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Meus Caros
> Fiz estes testes ontem por volta da 23:00 e a luz estava desligada à duas horas. Vou repetir estes testes agora com luz acesa.


Feitos hoje com um comparador "A propria agua do mar que tenho em reseva para TPA  :SbOk3:  

Assim agua do aqua: PH 8,3 ALK 2.0 e CA 450 PPM
        agua do mar  : PH 8,4 ALK 2.5 e CA 420 PPP (aqui  :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  )

Como se poderá explicar isto?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Olá:  Paulo

Aqui vai afoto do Green Star Polyps que amavelmente me ofereces-te  :SbOk:  Cumps

Andrade

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Feitos hoje com um comparador "A propria agua do mar que tenho em reseva para TPA  
> 
> Assim agua do aqua: PH 8,3 ALK 2.0 e CA 450 PPM
>         agua do mar  : PH 8,4 ALK 2.5 e CA 420 PPP (aqui     )
> 
> Como se poderá explicar isto?
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Olá Andrade :Olá:  ,

Aconcelho-te a leitura do seguinte artigo: Compreender o Cálcio e a Alcalinidade

E aconcelho-te a adquirires um teste de KH (Alcalinidade) que seja mais preciso, esse limita um pouco! :Vitoria:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bom dia, Andrade.

Se ainda não o fizeste, aconselho-te a começares as adições de kalkwasser pois, se os valores que apresentas estão certos, vai subi-los.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus caros

Apresento-vos as meus novos Hóspedes em casa rearranjada.

Cumps e agradeço comentários e conselhos que acho sempre uteis para todos e não só para mim.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Estou a ver que tens inquilinos novos! Que tal se tem dado o _Paracanthurus hepatus_ (Blue Tang)? Esse peixe, embora considerado de manutenção fácil, é aconselhado para aquário com o mínimo de 70 galões (264.95 litros). Tens aqui informação sobre ele e outros peixes, incluindo o _Amphiprion Ocellaris_ (peixe-palhaço) que também tens aí.

Um conselho: antes de comprares os peixes informa-te primeiro sobre a sua manutenção e a compatibilidade entre eles.

Boa sorte! :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Andrade

1 midas, 1 hepatus, 1 debellius e 2 ocellaris ????
Como opção estectica acho que acertaste, eu juntava mais um lysmata amboinensis...
Como opção tecnica acho que a paciencia é o segredo do sucesso,
Esses quatro peixes entraram um bocado depressa , eu sei que a rocha já estava
maturada e a montagem tem uns dois meses mas podias começar pelos camarões,
 ias pondo uns corais moles e só depois ,um ou dois peixes de cada vez...
Isso está a pedir um pouco de cor, tipo discossomas striatus verdes ou zoanthus laranja...

Não descures as tpas !!!...
Onde compraste os peixes ?
O luis também recebeu algumas coisas, corais e peixes...
Já foste ao Porto?
Sohal, Exoreef, miosotis, aquaplante... um paraiso e ainda por cima os donos 
são 5 estrelas e explicam tudo o que perguntas.
Mesmo aos chatos como eu .
Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Antes demais devo dizer que gosto muito do aspecto desse aquário!! Sim senhor...  :Palmas:  

No entanto devo alertar-te para que não deverás introduzir mais peixes no futuro próximo... Deixa que te recorde que apesar de teres o aquário com água desde Abril, apenas no inicio do mês de Maio colocas-te RV!

Deixa as bactérias se multiplicarem para darem resposta à nova carga orgânica! 

Agora é colocar aí uns corais... Isso promete!
 :SbOk3: 

Editado: O Paulo Fornelos, antecipou-se... No entanto a ideia é essa!

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus caros
Obrigado pelos rápidos conselhos , :Palmas:  , bem preciso.
Não penso para já introduzir mais peixes. Aquiri os Palhaços o Hepatus e o Debellius na Sohal, (Obrigado João pelo Hepatus é mesmo saudavel, come que se farta), alterei o layout para que possam nadar e terem esconderijos e passagens, é um prazer ve-los nadar.Então o Hepatus  :SbOk:  (já tive um à 15 anos atrás). Contudo à noite este tem um comportamento curioso, esconde-se e fica com o rabo de fora  :yb624:  . O Midas ganhou vida com a entrada dos companheiros.
Agradeço a todos os conselhos  :Palmas:  

Faço TPAs de 10% semanais alternadamente agua natural e artificial.

Andrade

A minha equipe de limpeza e: 10 Nassarius; 3 Eremitas, 16 ou 18 caramujos, 1 Cerite.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Passos

Obrigado pelo link que me deste, era o que estava mesmo a precisar.

Um abraço
Andrade

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá António,

O aquário está com pinta! :SbSourire:  

Não deixando passar o que já foi dito, colocaste esses novos residentes depressa de mais, já agora o _Paracanthurus hepatus_ não lhe apareceu cryptocarium (pontos brancos)? É um peixe muito suscetível a isso!
*Não deves* pôr mais nenhum peixe nesse aquário. Aconcelhava-te a colocares mais um _Lysmata debellius_, nornam-se menos timidos em grupo, mas tem cuidado pois são um pouco territoriais!

Já agora, essas fotos ficavam bem melhor na nossa Galeria, pois para lém de outras coisas, tornariam-na mais enriquecida. :SbOk2:  
Isto vai ajudar-te a inserires as fotografias na nossa Galeria:
Como reduzir as fotos!Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net.Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico .

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ....
> Agradeço a todos os conselhos  
> 
> Faço TPAs de 10% semanais alternadamente agua natural e artificial.
> 
> Andrade
> 
> A minha equipe de limpeza e: 10 Nassarius; 3 Eremitas, 16 ou 18 caramujos, 1 Cerite.


Boas... 

Os conselhos... Não são para agradecer (pelo menos os meus  :yb624:  ), são 5€ cada!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Agora fora de brincadeiras, não tens mesmo que agradecer! Dispõe sempre que necessites e podes abusar!  :Wink: 

Em relação às TPA's porque fazes alternadamente com água "sintética" e com natural? Eu optaria por natural e na altura de impossibilidade de a ir colectar, então usaria sal! 

Quanto à equipe de limpeza, eu reforçaria... Com mais nassários, ermitas e cerites!

Como disse, de resto parece-me muito bem!!  :SbOk:  

Boa sorte e um abraço!  :SbOk3: 

Editado: Peço desculpa por ter tomado a liberdade do "tu", pois tem quase o dobro da minha idade, mas por mim, trate-me por tu...  :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Francisco 

Obrigado  :yb677:  pelo seu conselho. Vejo que tem acompanhado a evolução do meu aqua. Preciso de todos as opiniões. Bem Hajam.  :bompost:  

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Olá António,
> 
> O aquário está com pinta! 
> 
> Não deixando passar o que já foi dito, colocaste esses novos residentes depressa de mais, já agora o _Paracanthurus hepatus_ não lhe apareceu cryptocarium (pontos brancos)? É um peixe muito suscetível a isso!
> *Não deves* pôr mais nenhum peixe nesse aquário. Aconcelhava-te a colocares mais um _Lysmata debellius_, nornam-se menos timidos em grupo, mas tem cuidado pois são um pouco territoriais!
> 
> Já agora, essas fotos ficavam bem melhor na nossa Galeria, pois para lém de outras coisas, tornariam-na mais enriquecida. 
> Isto vai ajudar-te a inserires as fotografias na nossa Galeria:
> Como reduzir as fotos!Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net.Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico .


Boas Ricardo

Estão mais fotos na minha galeria. Alias a evolução do meu aquario está lá toda, espero que seja do agrado de todos.
Não vou intoduzir mais inquilinos peixes para já. Vou sim introduzir mais uns Eremitas que um membro me vai enviar. Talvez umas cerites mais 2 ou 3. e vou continuar com as TPAs semanais. Tirei os filtros mecanicos (esponjas) estou só com o escumador.

Obrigado pelos links

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Francisco

Alternava uma vez que tinha ainda muito sal da RED SEA, agora tenho uma reserva para um acidente e vou passar a fazer TPAs com agua natural.

Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Passos
> 
> Obrigado pelo link que me deste, era o que estava mesmo a precisar.
> 
> Um abraço
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

Não seja por isso. Tens aqui mais uns quantos.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Francisco
> 
> Alternava uma vez que tinha ainda muito sal da RED SEA, agora tenho uma reserva para um acidente e vou passar a fazer TPAs com agua natural.
> 
> Andrade


Boas...

Isso é o ideal!  :SbOk:  

Um abraço...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:yb677:  Meus Amigos

De conselho em conselho arranjei mais uns euros e eis o resultado   :Coradoeolhos:  .
Aguardo opiniões e já agora mais conselhos  :SbRequin2:  Já agora os nomes deles.
Cumps 
Andrade

PS: é normal fecharem à noite sem luz?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Antonio

O aquario está de facto com excelente aspecto, o unico senão é mesmo esse Hepatus, que de forma alguma pertence a esse "filme", havendo ou não introdução de outros peixes nos próximos tempos.

São peixes que necessitam de muito espaço para nadar e que crescem a uma velocidade considerável.
Se a mudança para um aquario maior num futuro proximo for uma forte hipotese, então poderá mante-lo durante algum tempo. Caso contrário é minha opinião que não o deve de todo manter, a certa altura nem terá espaço para se mexer (mesmo em cativeiro atingem um tamanho muito considerável)

A nivel de peixes, existem muitas hipoteses para um aquario com esse volume de água, com cores, formas e comportamentos espectaculares.

Boa sorte com a montagem!

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Noites  :Olá:  

Aqui a foto de um novo inquilino uma "Heliofungia"  :Coradoeolhos:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Gil Miguel

António, apesar de ter desprezado totalmente a minha resposta sobre o Hepatus, acho que deve reflectir sobre o modo como adquire os seres vivos para o seu aquario.

Primeiro há que avaliar e conhecer o que se compra, a linha de apenas comprar o que é bonito sem olhar para as necessidades dos animais, dá maus resultados.

Em relação á Heliofungia, é um dos corais mais dificeis (senão o mais dificil mesmo) de manter em aquario e provavelmente muito em breve irá morrer, ainda mais num aquario que tem *1 MES.*

Para uma maior taxa de sucesso e escolhas mais felizes, primeiro defina e estude o que pretende colocar no aquario, analise (tem a ajuda de todos aqui no forum) e só depois, decida.

----------


## João Soares

Entao Gil concordo plenamente contigo em relação á Heliofungia, na minha opinião o coral fotossintetico mais dificil de se manter. Quando o Andrade me falou que tinha adquirido esse coral também lhe disse que seria bastante dificil manter e que haveria melhores opções para o aquário dele. 

Em relação ao Hepatus não sejas tao dramático o pior que pode acontecer é daqui a 6 meses o peixe voltar á loja outra vez porque está a crescer demasiado se até lá o Andrade não montar um sistema maior. Toda a gente sabe que o P. hepatus é um peixe com um metabolismo altissimo e que come muito e quem muito come muito cag... Mas o Andrade faz TPA semanais!!! Tens o exemplo do Ricardo Pinto que num aquário de 90cm de momento tem um hepatus e um leucosternon há vários meses. Já me disse que daqui a algum tempo vai trocar por outros peixes mais pequenos. Já  teve um Z. xanthurus e um Siganus e também acabou por trocar pelo hepatus e pelo leucosternon.
Vamos indo vamos vendo. Eu se fosse ao Andrade colocava mais meia duzia de cromis, 1 Lysmata debelius e 2 Lysmatas amboinensis depois era só corais. Preferencialmente corais moles, tipo xenias, discossomas, ricordias, sinularias, sarcophytons para dar movimento ao aquário.

Um grande abraço para ti Gil. 
P.S. O Andrade não desprezou o teu comentário, só não lhe apeteceu foi apanhar o peixe e fazer 200Km para o devolver :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Julgo que o Andrade está a cometer os erros que todos cometemos. Deixámo-nos levar pela belezas dos animais e não pensamos se temos condições ou não para os manter.

O Andrade é inteligente e saberá tirar as ilações, mas não desprezou o teu conselho, Gil.

Neste momento, o Andrade deve estar envolvido num grande dilema, mais difícil de resolver que os 200 Km (ida e volta) que o separam da loja onde comprou o Hepatus. É consciencializar-se que, mais cedo ou mais tarde, terá de devolver aquele belo peixe, porque o seu aquário é pequeno de mais para ele.

Andrade, estou com o Gil: antes de adquirires mais seres para o teu aquário, faz um estudo do que podes lá ter, pois muitas vezes se torna incompatível com aquilo que queremos lá ter, isto em relação a peixes e a corais.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas.
> 
> Julgo que o Andrade está a cometer os erros que todos cometemos. Deixámo-nos levar pela belezas dos animais e não pensamos se temos condições ou não para os manter.
> 
> O Andrade é inteligente e saberá tirar as ilações, mas não desprezou o teu conselho, Gil.
> 
> Neste momento, o Andrade deve estar envolvido num grande dilema, mais difícil de resolver que os 200 Km (ida e volta) que o separam da loja onde comprou o Hepatus. É consciencializar-se que, mais cedo ou mais tarde, terá de devolver aquele belo peixe, porque o seu aquário é pequeno de mais para ele.
> 
> Andrade, estou com o Gil: antes de adquirires mais seres para o teu aquário, faz um estudo do que podes lá ter, pois muitas vezes se torna incompatível com aquilo que queremos lá ter, isto em relação a peixes e a corais.



 :Olá:  Meus caros Gil João e Passos 

Não discuro nenhuma opinião. Para mim todas têm um intuito de ajuda o que naturalmente apreciei e aprecio  :Palmas:  .
Estou a ver que este belo peixinho está a dar que falar. Devo contudo dizer que é um velho conhecido meu de há 15 anos, (quando tive o primeiro hepatus, e que saudades tenho dele e do aqua  :Icon Cry:  , o qual irei colocar algumas fotos do mesmo), portanto tenho a noção do que ele precisa mas também o que "ele" me dá em alegria e vida ao meu actual aqua.
Quanto há heliofungia aí trouxe-a porque ma recomendaram como substituta de uma anémona sem o risco de se desfazer por morte. Desconhecia completamente o grau de dificuldade de a manter.
Quanto a hóspedes está a chegar á lotação que pretendo em termos de peixes e apresento-vos o ultimo protegido que reproduzo na foto e dos corais novos. :Coradoeolhos:  
AHHHHH   :SbRequin2:   para finalizar esta resposta dou-vos conhecimento que vou reativar o meu 1º aqua de 100x45x40 ou para uma sump e fazer outro de 100x60x50, ou mantê-lo como aqua principal e fazer uma sump para ele, e aí então o Hepatus terá nova casa.

Já agora alguem me sabe identificar estes ovitos que encontrei no vidro :SbQuestion2:  

Obrigado a todos  :yb677:  
Agradeço todos os comentários 

Cumps 
Andrade

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas António

Fico satisfeito que compreendas o real objectivo das minhas criticas, não é o manda abaixo, é sim uma questão de consciencialização sobre as necessidades dos animais e tambem para não teres dissabores.




> Quanto há heliofungia aí trouxe-a porque ma recomendaram como substituta de uma anémona sem o risco de se desfazer por morte. Desconhecia completamente o grau de dificuldade de a manter.


Se te disseram isto, faltaram á verdade. Como já disse é um coral que em cativeiro morre em questao de meses, salvo raras excepções. Já tive 2 no meu aquario para as tentar salvar. A 1º mantive-a durante 1 ano, foi para o aquario de outra pessoa e não soube mais nada dela, a 2º teve muitos altos e baixos e acabou por morrer. É uma luta com um final sempre ingrato.
Senão as comprarmos nas lojas, elas deixam de ser importadas, e com o tempo acabam por ficar no seu habitat natural em vez de virem morrer aos nossos aquarios.

Em relação ao novo habitante, desculpa lá ser chato António, mas foi novamente uma muito má compra.
Os mandarins alimentam-se permanentemente da micro fauna que habita na rocha viva, da qual dependem totalmente.
Para tal é necessário que a quantidade de rocha seja grande, caso contrário morrem á fome. Se ficar no teu aquario, é o que vai acontecer.

Quanto aos ovos, parecem ser os ovos dos euplicas , uma  especie de pequenos  caracois herbivoros

Cumprimentos

Gil

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas António
> (...)Se te disseram isto, faltaram á verdade.(...)
> Gil


Boas, Gil.

Sei onde o Andrade comprou a heliofungia, e por conhecer o proprietário da loja, posso afirmar com toda a certeza que não se tratou de _faltar à verdade_, mas sim falta de conhecimento sobre este muitos outros corais e peixes que compra para vender.

É um moço que tem muita experiência em aquariofilia, mas de água doce. Quanto a salgados, ainda está muito verde.

Ainda há bem pouco tempo tive uma discussão com ele porque lhe perguntei os preços dos corais, mas não os LPS. Ficou todo exaltado e confuso com o termo LPS, expliquei-lhe o que era e, para não dar o braço a torcer, disse-me que andava a ler muitas coisas na Net.  :Admirado:  Bem, perguntei-lhe, então,  preço de umas Ricordeas que lá tinha e fez questão logo de dizer que não tinha lá nenhumas Ricordeas, mas sim umas "pink" qualquer coisas (o nome vulgar do coral). Discordei e disse-lhe que esse era o nome vulgar do coral, mas que se tratava de uma Ricordea, não tinha qualquer dúvida. Duvidando dos meus conhecimentos foi buscar um livro que o Paulo Fornelos lhe emprestou e esteve a comparar o coral com a foto e, mesmo assim, ainda estava desconfiado. Disse-lhe que não tinha dúvidas, que era mesmo uma Ricordea.

Por isto e por muitas outras coisas, concluo que tem pouca experiência em salgados, daí ter dito aquilo ao Andrade. Não foi por mal, mas por puro desconhecimento das necessidades do coral em causa, a heliofungia.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas José

Ele faltou de facto á verdade... se foi por ignorancia ou outro motivo, nem discuto isso porque de facto não sei quem é o lojista..
Presume-se que seja de facto por ignorancia  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas José
> 
> Ele faltou de facto á verdade... se foi por ignorancia ou outro motivo, nem discuto isso porque de facto não sei quem é o lojista..
> Presume-se que seja de facto por ignorancia



Bom Meus Caros
Estou a ver que estou a gerar dialogos que não levam a nada e que sinceramente me incomoda por ter dado origem aos mesmos. O que verdadeiramente importa é sermos úteis e construtivos que alias aprecio neste forum . Assim vamos esquecer e esperar que como nós estaremos a evoluir também os logistas o façam.
Uma boa notícia e que pode interessar: Fui buscar mais água para fazer as TPAs e trouxe um desgraçado de um "mexilhão" tirei o miolo puz na "Boca" da Helio e eis que o devorou em 2 ou 3 minutos apesar dos outros inquilinos tentarem retirá-lo, e "esta hem..."

Já agora não sei se repararam no coral central  :SbQuestion2:  
Ontem tinha todos aqueles apendices pa fora, hoje esta quase plana. :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  Alguem sabe porquê  :SbQuestion2:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

Trata-se de uma postura de uma das espécies de caracois que tens no aquario.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Já agora não sei se repararam no coral central  
> Ontem tinha todos aqueles apendices pa fora, hoje esta quase plana.   Alguem sabe porquê  
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade



Nao da para ver bem na foto, mas parece ser um sarcophyton ou lobophyton (presumindo que se está a referir ao que está no meio do aquario, numa zona superior).
Esses corais muitas vezes passam vários dias fechados, libertando um género de pele.
O Comportamento é normal e daqui a pouco tempo voltará ao normal.

Quanto ao Mandarim, completei a ficha do peixe, espero que fiques mais ciente das necessidades deste animal:

Synchiropus splendidus 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6360

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Júlio

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Nao da para ver bem na foto, mas parece ser um sarcophyton ou lobophyton (presumindo que se está a referir ao que está no meio do aquario, numa zona superior).
> Esses corais muitas vezes passam vários dias fechados, libertando um género de pele.
> O Comportamento é normal e daqui a pouco tempo voltará ao normal.
> 
> Quanto ao Mandarim, completei a ficha do peixe, espero que fiques mais ciente das necessidades deste animal:
> 
> Synchiropus splendidus 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6360


Obrigado Gil Miguel

Vi o link e curiosamente compare com este que anexo
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...pcatid=551&N=3

Andrade

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas António


Esse link que colocou é de uma loja online... É natural que a informação não seja de todo adequada.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, Gil.
> 
> Sei onde o Andrade comprou a heliofungia, e por conhecer o proprietário da loja, posso afirmar com toda a certeza que não se tratou de _faltar à verdade_, mas sim falta de conhecimento sobre este muitos outros corais e peixes que compra para vender.
> 
> É um moço que tem muita experiência em aquariofilia, mas de água doce. Quanto a salgados, ainda está muito verde.
> 
> Ainda há bem pouco tempo tive uma discussão com ele porque lhe perguntei os preços dos corais, mas não os LPS. Ficou todo exaltado e confuso com o termo LPS, expliquei-lhe o que era e, para não dar o braço a torcer, disse-me que andava a ler muitas coisas na Net.  Bem, perguntei-lhe, então,  preço de umas Ricordeas que lá tinha e fez questão logo de dizer que não tinha lá nenhumas Ricordeas, mas sim umas "pink" qualquer coisas (o nome vulgar do coral). Discordei e disse-lhe que esse era o nome vulgar do coral, mas que se tratava de uma Ricordea, não tinha qualquer dúvida. Duvidando dos meus conhecimentos foi buscar um livro que o Paulo Fornelos lhe emprestou e esteve a comparar o coral com a foto e, mesmo assim, ainda estava desconfiado. Disse-lhe que não tinha dúvidas, que era mesmo uma Ricordea.
> 
> Por isto e por muitas outras coisas, concluo que tem pouca experiência em salgados, daí ter dito aquilo ao Andrade. Não foi por mal, mas por puro desconhecimento das necessidades do coral em causa, a heliofungia.


Boas Passos,
Nem sabes como me identifiquei com o que descreveste :Admirado:  ,ainda á alguns meses tive uma discussão com o proprietario da Aquasousa em Almada pelo simples facto de ter tentado dividir os corais em 3 grandes grupos,moles,LPS e SPS,só faltou chamar-me estupido na cara :Prabaixo:  ,quando me perguntou onde tinha ouvido tál,e cito "idiotice",falei-lhe logo pra começar no nosso(assim o chamo com orgulho)Forum que reune provavelmente os melhores aquarofilistas marinhos de Portugal e até alguns estrangeiros,não queiram saber as barbaridades que me disse acerca do Forum e das pessoas que nele participam. :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  
Aparentemente a alguns lojistas(quero acreditar que uma clara minoria)a difusão de conhecimentos através de um Forum como o nosso é vista como uma ameaça,porque será?... :yb665:  
Em abono da verdade não ia lá comprar nada,apenas ia acompanhar um amigo dos doces,mas gente desta no que tóca a salgados...mais vale comprarem cana e isco e dedicarem-se á pesca. :Prabaixo:

----------


## Renato Santos

Viva, então se me permitem cá estou eu novamente a ver se aprendo mais qualquer coisa.
Aqui vão algumas fotos da evolução até agora:






3,5 Kg. Rocha viva caraíbas, substracto Kit Starter. Quanto aos habitantes actuais: 3 Lysmata Amboinensis, 4 heremitas patas verdes, 1 Sabellastarte, um pedaço de Clavularia Viridis Verde como podem ver nas imagens. Enfim isto está a evoluír muito devagar... não tenciono vir a carregar muito biologicamente este tanque, mas gostaría de fazer dele morada para uma simbiose Frenatus, Ricordea qual é a vossa opinião???
Estou a fazer TPA de 5 Lts. ao fim-de-semana e a meio(4ªFeiras), porque a experiência diz-me que mais vale muitas de poucos Lts. do que poucas de muitos Lts. de cada vez.
Curiosamente (partilho isto convosco pois não sei se é útil!) ao retirar a tampa do escumador reparei que começou a funcionar muito melhor, ou será impressão minha???
Abraços
R.S.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Obrigado Gil Miguel
> 
> Vi o link e curiosamente compare com este que anexo
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...pcatid=551&N=3
> 
> Andrade


Boas Gil  :Olá:  

Agradecia que me fornecess o link pois acho de grande utilidade para um ainda leigo como eu.

É verdade ainda ninguém se pronunciou sobre o novo projecto  :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  

Anexo fotos

Cumps 
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Viva, então se me permitem cá estou eu novamente a ver se aprendo mais qualquer coisa.
> 
> Curiosamente (partilho isto convosco pois não sei se é útil!) ao retirar a tampa do escumador reparei que começou a funcionar muito melhor, ou será impressão minha???
> Abraços
> R.S.


Boas  :Olá:  Renato

Vou experimentar a ver se há diferença no funcionamento do Escumador. Sinceramente não notei se é que existia algum menor desempenho do mesmo.
O que noto e acho importante é que deverá manter abertas a cobertura da zona do escumador e a a tampa frontal, (coloque uma rede plastica de proteção pelo sim pelo não), para que não suba a temperatura, cheguei a verificar 27º a 28º, apesar da ventilação própria que tem e a minha sala é fresca (T= 22º ambiente durante o dia) e agora mantem-se nos 26.
De resto vai ver que vale apena. Anexo foto do meu.

Cumps
Andrdae

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Renato

É melhor abrires um topico com o teu setup, era mais interessante  :Smile:  e mais facil para responder.

António:
Em relação ao link que solicita, não compreendi.. o link com informação do splendidus já o coloquei anteriormente.


Sobre o novo projecto  :Smile:  poderá haver comentários se colocar o setup que pretende para o novo aquario.

Cumprimentos

Gil

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Gil

Claro só que ou é erro meu ou só dá acesso as caracteristicas do mandarim.
Pensei tratar-se de um link onde pudesse ver as especies e suas caracteristicas e necessidades.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Vê este link...

http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=186

----------


## Gil Miguel

http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=186

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_saltwater...arium_fish.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...m_fish_species

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/fis...s_Pictures.htm

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/marinefish/scientific/

Dentro de pouco tempo, a área de identificação de espécies do reefforum será completa, e ai podes prescindir de qualquer outro link externo  :Smile:

----------


## Renato Santos

OK, Gil tens razão, já abri um novo tópico com o meu set up, senão é uma grande confusão, peço desculpa! 
Obrigado pela dica para a temperatura A.Andrade (vamos para o Verão...!!!). Aqui onde moro(T.Vedras) ainda não foi problema mas há-de sê-lo.
Abraços
R.S.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Gil Miguel Dentro de pouco tempo, a área de identificação de espécies do reefforum será completa, e ai podes prescindir de qualquer outro link externo  :Smile: 


Obrigado Gil Miguel  :yb677:  
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Filipe.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Meus Caros  :Olá:  

O meu aqua não para de me surpreender :EEK!:  agora apareceu isto num canto parecido com uma ameijoa, agradecia se alguem sabe de que se trata.
Obviamente anexo foto.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

Andrade, tira-me uma duvida, já tiraste as bolas, o carvão e as esponjas do teu max? o escumador que vem com o quit é suficiente?
O meu escumador ao fim de 2 dias de funcionamento começou a fazer muito ruido, no principio era bastante silencioso, no teu aconteceu o mesmo?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Viva  :Olá:  

Sim só tenho as esponjas e limpo-as de 2 em dois dias (a mais fina). Retirei logo no início as cerâmicas e o carvão nem sequer utilizei.
Quanto ao ruido do escumador verifica se está bem encaixado na torre. Contudo o aqua é um pouco barulhento, :SbPoiss:  , sobretudo a refrigeração da iluminação.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos  :Olá:  

Acho interessante o meu Red Sea Max ao fim de 5 meses.

Anexo foto.

Cumps

Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Andrade :Olá:  
Sim senhor, está com bom aspecto...
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Já decidistes como vais fazer com os dois aquas?
Este vai ficar só para moles e o outro só para duros ??????
Precisas de alguma coisa ??????????????????
abraço :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas Andrade 
> Sim senhor, está com bom aspecto...
>      
> Já decidistes como vais fazer com os dois aquas?
> Este vai ficar só para moles e o outro só para duros ??????
> Precisas de alguma coisa ??????????????????
> abraço


De facto Paulo  :Olá:  

O Red Sea fica para os moles e o outro para os duros. Vou ver se arranjo frags de duros para os "plantar".A Seriatopora hystrix, acho que é assim que se chama, quero-lhe tirar um bracinho para lhe fazer um frag e po-lo no outro. :Coradoeolhos:  

Ajudas são sempre benvindas sobretudo sugestões.

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Muito bonito Antonio..parabéns!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Cesar Pinto

tambem concordo está realmente um aquario muito bonito, eu só alterava uma coisa retiraria o hepatus e colocava mais um cardinal de bangái
de resto deixava tudo como está a evoluir

só uma questao: o escumador desse aquario dá conta do recado com 8 peixes ai dentro?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Tardes a todos  :Olá:  

Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões e dicas. São sempre bem vindas.
César é por causa do Hepatus que fiz o (Tópico) "Reactivação do meu 1º Aqua). E tenciono exatamente introduzir outro bangai.
O escumador parece dar conta do recado embora não tenha termo de comparação. Além disso faço TPAs de +/- 20% semanais.

Cumps
Andrade

PS: Help Help Help, como vou apanhar o Hepatus???????? Sugestões pf.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Noites a todos  :Olá:  

Um ano e um mes depois eis o meu Red Sea Max, algumas fotos agora e o link para o novo video muito brevemente  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parabéns António, está fantástico!!! O cardinal está com uma bela barriguinha e o par de ocellaris preto é de meter inveja a qualquer um (eu incluído...). Só há um peixe que deve achar a casa apertada, como é que se tem portado o Acanthurus lineatus?

Estive há 2 semanas atrás a gozar umas miniférias em Soutelo. Gosto muito desse canto do nosso Portugal.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Ricardo
Obrigado pela opinião. 
Este Lineatus é outro meu orgulho, fantastico vem comer a mão, só não quer granulados flocos e Sea Veggies  :SbClown:  . De resto come artemia congelada e lioilizada que ma vem tirar a mão. É sempre o primeiro a comer :SbPoisson6:  . Quando tiver um aqua maior que o outro é para lá que vai fazer companhia ao Hepatus e Zebrasoma  :Cool:  

Abraço
Andrade

PS: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9735

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Quando tiver um aqua maior que o outro é para lá que vai fazer companhia ao Hepatus e Zebrasoma  
> Abraço
> Andrade


Boas Andrade  :Olá:  
Parece que está mesmo na hora de crescer, os dois aquas estão muito bem.
Esta na hora de partir a casa de banho e fazer a sala de maquinas.
Agora vais-me perdoar este comentario mas eu não resisto...
Pessoal deviam ir ao principio do topico ver os comentarios para ver quem são os velhos do restelo  que diziam que esse aqua não dá , aquele peixe não cabe , o filtro , a luz... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 Este não é o aquario mais bonito do mundo , mas olhem para o vosso e 
pensem qual tem um ar mais saudavel o vosso ou o  do Andrade ???
Se é o do Andrade pensem que cada aqua é um aqua e se ele faz de uma maneira diferente da vossa não quer dizer que esteja errado, aprendam a ver 
o que a "natureza " está a pedir , como o andrade fez.
 Se o vosso está mais saudavel coloquem umas fotos e contem a vossa experiência mas nos ajudar a melhorar :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
abraço a todos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas!

Paulo: Acho a tua abordagem um pouco injusta. Eu fui um dos que critiquei a introdução de peixes como o Hepatus ou o Mandarim ou por exemplo a Heliofungia (não vejo nenhum deles na foto) e estando o aquario agora ás portas da morte ou o aquario mais bonito do mundo, repetiria os mesmos comentários e reitero-os agora referindo-me ao Strigosus (parece-me) e ao Lineatus. Não concordo nada com esse tipo de peixes em aquários dessa litragem, é a minha opinião.É um exemplo claro de sobrepovoamento, que com o tempo e crescimento dos peixes, terá as suas consequências.

Se o fiz foi para ajudar o António e penso que pus as coisas de forma correcta. Se isso é ser velho do restelo, não me importo de "enfiar a carapuça".
Para mim um aquário saudável não é só um aquario bonito e maturado, é um aquário em que os seus habitantes tenham o minimo de condições não só para sobreviverem, mas tenham tambem espaço para nadar, etc.

António: Parabens pelo desenvolvimento do aquário a nivel dos corais, estão muito bonitos. De facto já pede um aquário maior.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Gil Miguel  :Olá:  

Obrigado pela sua opinião primeiro.
Este aqua tem sido a maternidade de alguns peixes, para aqui vem e depois migram para um maior. Percebo o seu ponto de vista e já comentamos sobre isso.
Se quiser pode ver o outro aqua aqui colocado e encontrará o Hepatus feliz da vida (acho eu), só tem o mau feitio de morder os meus dedos e o da mulher quando vem buscar a comida.
O mandarim já na altura migrou para o aqua do Telmo (ei Telmo como está ele?). A helio fungia morreu por causa de um cerite que rompeu  a fina pele dela e já sabe o que lhe aconteceu pois está descrito nos meus tópicos. Nada teve a ver com o aqua ser pequeno.
Quanto ao Lineatus e Strigosus estão otptimos convivem bem (atenção que são muito pequenos e na altura devida terão uma casa condigna, até lá vão tendo TPAs de 10 % de agua natural todas as semanas (15 lts).
Obrigado estou sempre receptivo a opiniões.

Andrade

PS:Aqui está o primeiro link do novo video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwWss6YK5As

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Gil Miguel  
> 
> Obrigado pela sua opinião primeiro.
> Este aqua tem sido a maternidade de alguns peixes, para aqui vem e depois migram para um maior. Percebo o seu ponto de vista e já comentamos sobre isso.
> Se quiser pode ver o outro aqua aqui colocado e encontrará o Hepatus feliz da vida (acho eu), só tem o mau feitio de morder os meus dedos e o da mulher quando vem buscar a comida.
> Quanto ao Lineatus e Strigosus estão otptimos convivem bem (atenção que são muito pequenos e na altura devida terão uma casa condigna, até lá vão tendo TPAs de 10 % de agua natural todas as semanas (15 lts).
> Obrigado estou sempre receptivo a opiniões.
> 
> Andrade
> ...


Boas, Andrade.

Não querendo ser "desmancha prazeres", devo lembrar-te que o Acanthurus Lineatus, em adulto, atinge um tamanho de 30 cm. É quase meio metro de peixe, como podes ver neste tópico.

Embora em cativeiro não atingiam esse tamanho, porque o espaço reduzido dos aquários a que são submetidos, provoca-lhes uma espécie de atrofia, é sempre desconfortável para esses animais submete-los a "camisas de força". Depois, na eventualidade, poderás ter problemas de agressividade dos outros cirurgiões já bem estabelecidos. Tudo pode estar a correr bem, mas poderás ter dissabores no futuro. Espero, sinceramente, que não.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Passos

Tal como o Hepatus, http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/mari...urgeonfish.php.

Gostaria era de saber o tamanho que atinge em cativeiro que obviamente depende mesmo assim do espaço disponivel.

Passos por muito que se diga e é verdade e reconheço, prefiro mante-lo commigo dar-lhe as melhores condições que eu puder e disfrutar deles do que ficarem em um qualquer aquario de comerciante onde acabam por ter uma vida de tortura.
Portanto nada me desaponta a não ser se for eu por ignorancia causar sofrimeto desnecessário. E aí não me cansarei de lhes dar o meu melhor. Ele há-de migrar para um aqua substancialmente maior.
Um abraço


Andrade

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...pcatid=340&N=0

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Boas!
> 
> Paulo: Acho a tua abordagem um pouco injusta. Eu fui um dos que critiquei a introdução de peixes como o Hepatus ou o Mandarim ou por exemplo a Heliofungia (não vejo nenhum deles na foto) 
> Cumprimentos


 Boas :Olá:  
 Não concordo contigo, eu não sou injusto, sou é teimoso.
Deve-se ter a mente aberta para tentar descobrir qual a melhor forma de os manter  e como se pode manter.
Isto só deve ser feito por quem sabe muito e tem muita experiencia .
 Não é para se comprar zanclus cornutus e deixa-los morrer seguidos só porque o peixe é bonito.
A goniopora é impossivel manter... o Passos teve uma durante um ano e tal e ela cresceu bem. Quando lhe disseram que era uma má compra, foi estudar e tentou desenvolver abordagens novas na alimentação e tecnicas de alimentação.
 O coral foi um erro, o Passos foi mal aconselhado pelo logista, depois da compra fez o que tinha obrigação, tentou tudo para manter o coral saudavel.
Estudou, experimentou e perdeu muitas horas de volta dele.
Seja como for o erro do Passos veio trazer um desenvolvimento na manutenção de gonioporas em portugal e no brasil   :SbOk:  
Eu tento respeitar os animais , mas alguns são sempre perdidos quando se tentam manter a primeira vez em cativeiro... :Icon Cry:  
A mim irrita-me é ver pessoal a fazer criticas sobre coisas que não sabem .
 GIL , este não é o teu caso !!!
Para mim a atitude correcta é poucos peixes , de preferencia uteis e não bonitos.
Eu tenho um aqua de seiscentos litros brutos com dois ocellaris e um escenio bicolor....
Penso que terão mais espaço que qualquer outro dos peixes de elementos do forúm.
As experiencias podem e devem ser feitas :SbOk3:  
Mas apenas por quem tem muita practica e conhecimentos, como tu ( gil miguel) o julio macieira, o joão magano , o diogo lopes...
 Não é para leigos , eu tenho aqua em casa desde que nasci ( 37 anos) ,
tenho bastante experiencia, tenho tido sucesso com varios corais .
 O meu nano de 50 litros foi elogiado pelo julio macieira quando o veio ver pessoalmente. Fiquei muito orgulhoso. E continuo a achar que não tenho experiencia e tempo para "tentar" manter peixes como um Zanclus, que alguns membros do forum já conseguiram...
Seja como for peixe grande é para quem pode, podes por um juvenil num nano se souberes que quando ele crescer já tem um aqua maior á espera, como é o caso do Andrade que tem já dois e vai montar outro maior .
O grande erro é gastarem pouco na extrutura e depois querem por de tudo lá dentro.... :Whistle:  
Um abraço com grande respeito pelas tuas opiniões e conhecimemtos :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------

